# Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?



## Quodo (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

es geht um den Besatz eines ca. 10m breiten Flusses.
Mein Verein hat 20 km davon gepachtet. 2 Mal im Jahr werden dort eine Fuhre Bachforellen besetzt (200 Kilo?).
Das ist eh sehr wenig, was mich aber immer stört ist, wo die Fische eingesetzt werden.
Es heißt beim Besatz immer, bei Hochwasser werden die Fische flussab geschwemmt. Daher setzt man fast alles in die oberen 5 km.
Schätze aber eher, dass die Fliegenfischer die die oberen Kilometer allein befischen dürfen diejenigen sind, die da nicht gerade uneigennützig die Besatzmaßnahmen beeinflussen.
Spinnfischer wie ich gucken dann in die Röhre.

Also, die Frage ist, wo ziehen Bachforellen nach dem Besatz hin?
Ich dachte immer der Nase nach Flussauf bis zum nächsten Wehr!?
Bleiben Sie bei Hochwasser nicht einfach wo sie sind? Können sie weggespült werden?
Bachforellen sind doch recht Standorttreu!?

Würde mich über Fachkundige Antworten sehr freuen!


----------



## m1ndgam3 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

also bei uns im bach werden die forellen verteilt. nicht alle auf einem haufen, sondern an mehreren stellen. das sie sich standorte suchen werden ist klar. die besten stellen für die größten/stärksten und dann nach und nach.
näheres dazu kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Quodo schrieb:


> Bleiben Sie bei Hochwasser nicht einfach wo sie sind? Können sie weggespült werden?
> Bachforellen sind doch recht Standorttreu!?


Bachforellen, die in Teichen bis zur Fangfähigkeit großgezogen werden, werden beim Hochwasser genauso leicht "weggespült", wie Regenbogenforellen, die in Teichen aufgezogen wurden.
Die Fische haben schlicht keine Konsition um sich stärkerer Strömung lange zu erwehren... mit Standorttreue hat das nichts zu tun. 
Und zur Laichzeit wandern alle Bachforellen stromauf, danach wieder stromab... manche nur kurze Strecken, andere bis ins Meer.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Bei uns am Bach (Elsenz) haben die in den Pachtverträgen geregelt,dass alle Vereine/Pächter zur gleichen Zeit besetzen müssen!
Dann ist es fast egal wohin die Forellen ziehen,außer eben bei Hochwasser.
Vielleicht sollte man deshalb auch das Frühjahrshochwasser abwarten!

Jürgen


----------



## Sneep (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Hallo,

ja, das ist Hege vom Feinsten. 
Zwei mal im Jahr eine Fuhre Zuchtforellen.
Das hört sich nicht gerade nach Aufbau einer BF-Population an, eher  nach Forellenp... mit fließend kaltem Wasser.:m

Ich vermute, die sind fangfähig.

In diesem Fall verteilen sich die BF nach dem Besatz auf geeignete Standplätze.

Hier bietet es sich an, den Besatz gleichmäßig auf die gesamte Strecke zu verteilen. Wenn nur in wenigen Strecken besetzt wird, ist dort der Konkurrenzkampf um die wenigen Standplätze sonst zu groß.
Man kann ja davon ausgehen, dass zumindest die besseren Reviere schon alle besetzt sind. 
Ein Mangel an Standplätzen führt dazu, dass BF in andere Abschnitte abwandern. 
Auf die Auswirkungen von fehlender Kondition bei Teichfischen hat FoolishFarmer ja bereits hingewiesen.

BF haben nur 2x im Jahr eine Wanderung im Sinn. Vor dem Laichen nach stromauf und danach wieder stromab in den Heimatabschnitt.

Die BF sollten also auf den gesamten Bach verteilt werden.
Zumindest in den Spinnstrecken ist aber dann eine Schonzeit von mindestens 2 Wochen angebracht. 


SnEEp


----------



## Quodo (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Ja, da geht es nicht um Hege sondern lediglich darum, dass man mal ne maßige Forelle am Band hat.
Die Forellen sind beim Besatz ca. 25 - 35 cm. Jungfische sind auf natürlichem Weg genug vorhanden.

Ziehen denn die Zuchtforellen überhaupt irgend wo hin? Ihr Leichgrund befindet sich doch in einer Plastikwanne beim Züchter und nicht flussauf!?

Was mich auch interessieren würde... ziehen Zuchtforellen über ein Wehr mit Fischtreppe? Da glaube ich auch irgend wie nicht dran?


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Kleine Beispiel für Wandertrieb von Satzfischen: einen Fischzüchter sind bei Hochwasser seine großen Elsässer-Saiblinge abgehauen (40-50cm), die sind im Umkreis von ca 50 Kilometer Wasserfläche gefangen worden,bis in kleinste Bäche mit mehreren Wehren und Fischtreppen.
Aus Erfahrungen beim Besatz stelle ich eher fest das es vom Tag des Besatzes abhängt,einige male bleibt der Fisch fast exakt auf dem Punkt (was logisch währe,Besatzstellen in der Zucht sind meistens auch die Futterstellen), andere Fische sieht man eine halbe Stunde später schon 1 1/2 km höher buckeln.


----------



## Bungo (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Um es kurz zu machen:
Es ist sch.. egal wo die Fische besetzt werden. 
Sie werden, da es keine Pellets von oben regnet zum Großteil direkt abwandern. Ein paar werden sich immer irgendwo Löcher suchen und sich halten.
Wenn du weiter oben besetzt, wird es diesen Effekt minimal verzögern, meistens wandern vorallem größere Salmoniden eher Fluss abwärts.
Ihr könnt aber auch füttern, dann bleiben sie da wo sie ausgesetzt werden :q


Um es etwas länger zu machen:
Der Besatz ist absoluter Käse. Ihr macht euch, wenn es denn tatsächlich so ist wie du sagst, den Bestand an natürlich vorhandenen juvenilen Fischen kaputt.
Ihr schädigt die gesunde Alterspyraminde, der natürliche Fischbestand leidet nachweislich darunter! 
Wenn das Gewässer einen natürlichen Bestand an juvenilen Fischen aufweist, dann müssen auch laichfähige Tiere vorhanden sein, was für die gesunde Alterspyraminde spricht.

Nur weil nicht jeder Hans-Wurst gleich seine maßige Forelle am Band hat, heißt es nicht, dass nicht geügend davon drin sind.

In meinem Verein ist die Problematik die selbe. Wir besetzen seit 10-15 Jahren mit vorgestreckter Brut und der Forellenbestand ist gut, wenn gleich die Fischerei schwierig ist. Nur weil die meisten zu "eingeschränkt in Ihren Möglichkeiten" sind, wird dauernd gebrüllt, dass fangfähige Fische ins Wasser müssen.

Fische werden in der Tat bei Hochwasser oftmals von Ihren Standplätzen gerissen. Eine Bachforelle die Ihren Standplatz aber schon länger behauptet, da sie dort aufgewachsen ist, kehrt aber sehr oft, auch nach extremen Wetterereignissen wieder dorthin zurück!
Satzfische legen dieses Verhalten nicht an den Tag.


----------



## Quodo (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

naja, hier geht es nicht um Naturschutz sondern darum, das man für sein Geld auch was fängt.
Hört sich plump an aber so ist es halt.
Da auch viele Fische entnommen werden müssen halt auch neue rein. Ganz einfach!
Die Jungfische kommen eher aus den kleineren Nebenflüssen.


----------



## MaikP (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Wie wärs wenn du vom Angler zum Fischer wirst und dir ne Fliegenrute kaufst.
Grundsätzlich macht es natürlich Sinn die Fische entsprechend den vorhandenen möglichen Einstellplätzen zu verteilen.Aber euer Pelletbachforellenhändler hat gar keinen Bock für die 1000 € den ganzen Tag an eurem Fluß langzueiern und überall ein paar Fische reinzuschmeißen und die Spinnfischer haben dazu auch keine Lust. 
Klar, jetzt ist ja bald Jahreshauptversammelung und da möchte man ja mal nen klugen Vorschlag machen. Für sein Geld kann man ja schließlich auch was erwarten.
Meine Vorposter haben in allen Belangen Recht!
Petri Heil oder so.
MaikP


----------



## Sneep (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Hallo,

Zuchtforellen haben natürlich ihren Laichtrieb behalten und wandern im Herbst instinktiv stromauf.

Das Problem  bei Gewässerfremden Stämmen ist aber, dass diese selten zum richtigen Zeitpunkt ablaichen.
Laichen sie zu früh, verhungert die Brut im Frühjahr, laichen sie zu spät, sind die Standplätze mit guten Überlebensraten bereits besetzt.

Selbstverständlich wandern Zuchtforellen auch durch Fischtreppen. Dabei haben sie aber nicht die Kondition von richtigen Forellen.

Wer BF besetzt, obwohl reichlich eigene Brut aufkommt, muss sich fragen  lassen, ob er mit der Anpachtung eines Fließgewässers nicht überfordert ist.#d

Das schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist der Umstand, dass die benachbarten Strecken darunter genauso leiden.

Hier wird laufend an der Verschlechterung der Genetik des vorkommenden Stammes gearbeitet. 

Die Folge wird sein, dass irgendwann die natürliche Reproduktion zurückgeht.

Letztlich habe ich Bestände, die beim Auftauchen von 2 Kormoranen zusammenbrechen.
Dann werden dicke Backen gemacht.

Dieser Besatz bestärkt mich in meiner Auffassung, dass man "Anglern" besser keine Bewirtschaftung von Fließgewässern überläßt.

Ein Fischer

SNEEP


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Dieser Besatz bestärkt mich in meiner Auffassung, dass man "Anglern" besser keine Bewirtschaftung von Fließgewässern überläßt.
> 
> Ein Fischer
> 
> SNEEP


 
Das ist die knallharte Aussage eines Anglers, was meint Ihr wie erst Menschen darüber denken die dem Angeln nicht so wohlgesonnen sind.

Leider ist umgekehrt diese Besatzbetrachtung mit fangreifen Fischen wohl weitverbreitet.

Darüber nicht zu schreiben macht es aber nicht besser.


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Ich würde auch eher zu einen Besatz auf wenige Punkte tendieren,mag den Fangwünschen nicht ganz entsprechen aber warum sollen die Fische ewig gehältert werden ?
Wundert euch nicht wie schnell Fische wandern können, wir haben nur eine 2km Strecke aber innerhalb einer Nacht ist der Fisch (je nach Fütterung in der Anlage) verteilt. Im Verein unterhalb ca25Km geht es auch sehr rasch.Wichtiger ist wenn man zukaufen muss die Auswahl des Züchters,der Geldbeutel sollte niemals ein Argument sein.


----------



## Deep Down (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Huähuä, die Fliegenfischer fangen alle Forellen wech!

Brot und Spiele...ist ja widerlich!

Nach solchen Besatzaktionen kommen dann immer diese Helden, die sich auch hier im Board damit brüsten, weil sie 20 dieser armen Satzbafos an einem Tag verangelt haben!

Mit dem Angeln auf Bachforellen und Bewirtschaften eines Fliessgewässers hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun! Das ist nen Betreiben eines Bordells mit Rotgetupften!

Völlig pervers wird so ein Besatz dann, wenn der vorhandene Bestand auch noch selbst reproduziert!


----------



## feko (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Ist schon seltsam.
Rebobesatz für die forellengeilen Angler in Fließgewässern sind meist verboten.
Dabei wäre es unter Umständen ev. sogar die bessere Lösung,diese kreuzen sich nicht mit den vorhandenen Bafobeständen,und verwässern die Stämme nicht.
Während ein Bafobesatz vill dem Altbestand mehr schadet.

Leider ist es halt so das sich viele Mitglieder ein kleines Stück Wasser teilen (müssen),dementsprechend wird besetzt.
vg


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



feko schrieb:


> Ist schon seltsam.
> Rebobesatz für die forellengeilen Angler in Fließgewässern sind meist verboten.
> Dabei wäre es unter Umständen ev. sogar die bessere Lösung,diese kreuzen sich nicht mit den vorhandenen Bafobeständen,und verwässern die Stämme nicht.
> Während ein Bafobesatz vill dem Altbestand mehr schadet


 
Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon öfter.
Eine an sich richtige Reglung, kann eben in der Praxis ein Problem noch schlimmer machen.


----------



## Bungo (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



feko schrieb:


> Ist schon seltsam.
> Rebobesatz für die forellengeilen Angler in Fließgewässern sind meist verboten.
> Dabei wäre es unter Umständen ev. sogar die bessere Lösung,diese kreuzen sich nicht mit den vorhandenen Bafobeständen,und verwässern die Stämme nicht.
> Während ein Bafobesatz vill dem Altbestand mehr schadet.
> ...



Interessant! 
So oft habe ich diese Diskussion schon angestoßen, wirklich vernünftig diskutieren konnte ich mangels Fachwissen noch mit niemandem drüber.
Bei einer Regenbogenforelle gehe ich kein Risiko ein, dass ich mir neue Fremdgenetik ins Gewässer hole.
Außerdem, und das ist für mich viel wichtiger, kommt es zwischen juvenilen Bachforellen aus einem selbst reproduzierenden Bestand und fangfähigen besetzten Regenbogenforellen doch auch zu viel weniger Habitatsüberschneidungen, da völlig anderen Ansrpüche an den Lebensraum bestehen.
Wodurch die Auswirkungen auf den natürlichen Bachforellenbestand viel geringer sind.

Wenn schon irgendjemand auf die ökologisch katastrophale Idee kommt in so ein Gewässer fangfähige Salmoniden zu setzen, dann sehe ich auch die Regenbogner als geringstes Übel an!


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Halte Refos auch für die bessere Alternative, eine Vermischung der lokalen Population mit gewässer-fremden Genen ist höchst bedenklich (Laichzeit)!! Das Problem dabei ist der Wandertrieb der meisten Zucht-ReFo-Stämme, die bleiben leider nicht lange im Bach. Sieht man auch an den relativ häufigen Steelheads in Nord- und Ostsee.


----------



## orgel (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Teilweise ist der Besatz aber leider keine Frage von wollen, sondern müssen. Ich war selber mal an der Pacht eines kleinen Stückchens Fließgewässer interessiert:
Als ich dann die Auflagen der Gemeinde bekommen haben, welche Mengen von welchen Fischen (sowohl RF als auch BF) besetzt werden *müssen *und dieser Besatz auch nachzuweisen ist, hab ich davon ganz schnell wieder Abstand genommen. Die genauen Zahlen hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf, aber man war auch nicht in der Lage (oder wollte nicht), Zahlen über vorhandene Bestände zu liefern. Zumindest waren die augenscheinlich jedenfalls nicht gerade schlecht...


----------



## Sneep (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Hallo,

ja, die Regelungen zum Fischbesatz sind in den einzelnen Bundesländern unterschiedlich.

Wenn die Gemeindeverwaltung einen Mindestbesatz vorschreibt ist dem Dilettantismus Tür und Tor geöffnet.
Diese Leute ahnen vermutlich nicht einmal, was sie da anrichten.

In NRW wäre ein Pachtvertrag in dem ein Besatz vorgeschrieben ist gar nicht genehmigungsfähig.
Das Hegerecht muss in vollem Umfang übertragen werden. Der Pächter ist für die Hege verantwortlich und hat daher das letzte Wort bei der Hege. Selbstverständlich im Rahmen der Gesetze und Bestimmungen.

Was den Besatz mit RB betrifft, ist es auch meine Meinung, dass man damit nicht so viel kaputt macht  wie mit BF Besatz.
Stelle ich den Besatz ein, sind die RBs in wenigen Jahren ohne Folgen für das Gewässer verschwunden.

Durch Besatz gebietsfremder BF schädige ich den vorhandenen Bestand nachhaltig. Es tritt eine genetische Verarmung des vorhandenen Bestandes ein.
In den seltensten Fällen habe ich noch den ursprünglichen BF Stamm, da hat die Besatzpraxis der letzten Jahrzehnte wenig übrig gelassen. 
Aber auch bei den Besatzforellen bildet sich durch Auslese im Gewässer ein bedingt angepasster Stamm heraus. Diesen Prozess darf ich  aber nicht durch immer neue Besatzfische unterlaufen.

Die RBs haben aber leider auch 3 Nachteile.

Sie haben junge BF zum Fressen gern und sie wandern ab.

In einem Fall war die Masse der Besatz-RBs nah 2 Tagen 70 km stromab gewandert und tummelte sich in großer Zahl in einer Lachsfangstation. 

Der 3. Nachteil ist der, dass ihr Besatz in Fließgewässer in fast allen Bundesländern verboten ist.

SnEEP


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Es ist meist recht einfach den schwarzen Peter hier einfach den "Besetzern" unterzuschieben und diese zum "Puffbetreiber" zu deklarieren.
In der Praxis ist es aber meist nicht ganz so einfach.
Unser Verein bewirtschaftet auch eine lange Fließwasserstrecke die alljährlich mit Bafos besetzt wird (sowohl fangfähig als auch Brut und 1 sömmrig, diese auch in den Nebengewässern).

Das eigentliche Problem hierbei ist aber die Einstufung der Fischereibehörde des Gewässers als Salmonidengewässer. Dadurch wird jeglicher anderer Besatz untersagt, die Schonzeiten und Maße jeglicher Raubfische ausgehebelt und eine für dieses Gewässer eigentlich sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung unmöglich.
Denn realistisch gesehen sind die Fische die sich hier auf natürliche Art bestens vermehren Döbel, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Barben und tlw. sogar Brachsen, Schleien, Kapfen, Hechte und Barsche.

Die Eutrophierung sowie diverse Verbauungen und damit einhergehende Strömungsverlangsamungen machen das Gewässer eher zur Barben- als zur Forellenregion. Eine dahingehende Bewirtschaftung wäre sinnvoll und nachhaltig.
Dies ist jedoch nicht möglich, das Gewässer darf wie erwähnt nur als Forellengewässer bewirtschaftet werden, und da fängt der Schlamassel an.

Es gibt zwar durchaus einen eigenen BaFobestand, der wäre ohne Besatz jedoch nicht tragfähig.
Im Prinzip weiß es jeder, am Anfang der Saison werden BaFos eingesetzt, am Ende der Saison ist wieder nur der erwähnte Mischbestand an selbsttragenden Arten vorhanden, nur die Fischereibehörde weigert sich dies einzusehen und besteht weiterhin auf einer sinnlosen Bewirtschaftung die zusätzlich noch dem eigentlichen natürlichen Bestand schadet.

Natürlich ist dies nur ein lokales Beispiel und nicht allgemeingültig, zeigt aber dass die scharz-weiß Seherei derer die hier den schwarzen Peter so gerne und schnell den jeweiligen besetzenden Angler unterschieben oft vorschnell und nicht zu Ende gedacht ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem hierbei ist aber die Einstufung der Fischereibehörde des Gewässers als Salmonidengewässer. Dadurch wird jeglicher anderer Besatz untersagt, die Schonzeiten und Maße jeglicher Raubfische ausgehebelt und eine für dieses Gewässer eigentlich sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung unmöglich.


 
Das ist ein wichtiger Aspekt. Den Luxus eines reinen Salmonidengewässers kann sich mangels zur Verfügung stehender Gewässer kaum ein Verein leisten.

Mein Verein besetzt jährlich BaFos auf ca. 3km Länge eines recht kleinen Flusses. Das würden wir nicht tun, wenn damit der parallele Besatz mit Aal, Zander und in moderatem Umfang auch Karpfen untersagt wäre. Hecht besetzen wir natürlich dort nicht.


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

grubenreiner,
kann ich voll nachvollziehen-meine Strecke ist eine Barbenregion in einer deklarierten Äschenregion.Das hat warscheinlich Wirtschaftliche Gründe,unsere Fischerigenossenschaft kassiert nach Gewässerklassen die Pacht und die haben kein Interesse an geringeren Pachteinnahmen und viele Gemeinden sind Verpächter.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zuchtforellen haben natürlich ihren Laichtrieb behalten und wandern im Herbst instinktiv stromauf.
> 
> ...





Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, die Regelungen zum Fischbesatz sind in den einzelnen Bundesländern unterschiedlich.
> 
> ...




Diese beiden Beiträge sollte man sich ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen, damit man sie jeden Tag lesen muss, biss auch der letzte es verstanden hat.

Unsere Gewässer sind kein Disney-Land für wohlstandsmüde Freizeitangler.

Und ich teile die Meinung von Sneep absolut, dass die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer den Anglern entzogen gehört.

Ein fachkundige, unabhängig Behörde, die dem Naturschutz nahe steht, würde viele katastrophale Probleme gar nicht erst entstehen lassen.


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und ich teile die Meinung von Sneep absolut, dass die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer den Anglern entzogen gehört.
> 
> Ein fachkundige, unabhängig Behörde, die dem Naturschutz nahe steht, würde viele katastrophale Probleme gar nicht erst entstehen lassen.



Einspruch-das wird ein Amt das politisch besetzt wird,entweder mit Vogelfreunden oder mit Fischhändler und den Besatz zahlen die Angler wahlweise für Vogelfutter oder für den Export von Handelsfisch.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Einspruch-das wird ein Amt das politisch besetzt wird,entweder mit Vogelfreunden oder mit Fischhändler und den Besatz zahlen die Angler wahlweise für Vogelfutter oder für den Export von Handelsfisch.



Vorstandämter sind ebenfalls politische Ämter bei denen es um das Ego der Wiederwahl geht! Das ist dann wieder das Brot und Spiele-Prinzip!

In Nds müssen die Vereine ihren Besatz bereits an die zuständige Behörde melden und die sind nicht zimperlich, wenn habitatsfremd besetzt worden ist!


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Genau Leute, wir brauchen mehr Kontrollorgane, mehr Ämter und mehr Bevormundung! Dann können wir wenigstens wieder in anderen Threads über die zuständigen "Besatzämter" schimpfen, so wie über die Verbände...#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Genau Leute, wir brauchen mehr Kontrollorgane, mehr Ämter und mehr Bevormundung! Dann können wir wenigstens wieder in anderen Threads über die zuständigen "Besatzämter" schimpfen, so wie über die Verbände...#d




Nicht mehr, weniger. Dann aber in kompetente Hände. In anderen Ländern funktioniert das auch. 

Die haben aber dafür nicht so einen Unsinn wie Fischerprüfung, Angeln nur zum Verzehr oder Fische mit Warmblütern gleichgestellt.

Dafür weniger Regeln, aber wer die nicht einhält, hat ein Riesenproblem.

So muss das !


----------



## Quodo (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Ihr habt allesamt das Hobby verfehlt! 
Aquarianer wäre das richtige für euch!

Ich find es so ätzend, dass hier immer aus jeder Frage eine Grundsatzdisskussion entsteht und Einer schlauer als der Andere ist.
Hört sich sehr nach eingeschworener Fliegenfischergemeine an! 

Ihr vergesst nur immer das Fische entnommen werden!
Es werden mehr Fische entnommen als die Natur her gibt. Wieso ist es dann so schlimm, dass Bafos gesetzt werden die sowieso nach und nach wieder raus gefangen werden?
Mir egal ob ihr das mit einem Forellenpuff gleich setzt!
Wofür bewirtschaftet ein Angel-Verein denn 20km Fluss? Doch nicht aus Naturschutzgründen!
Es gibt nun mal genug Leute, die angeln gehen um Spass zu haben und auch mal nen Fisch mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Dafür sind sie in dem Angelverein!
Dazu zähl ich mich auch und finde das auch voll in Ordnung!


Es ging hier darum wo die Fische in den 20 km verteilt werden sollten und ob sie hoch oder runter ziehen... mehr nicht!
Wegen mir kann mein Thema jetzt geschlossen werden ich wollte hier sicher keinen Fliegenfischerstammtisch eröffnen!

Freizeitangler :m


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Haltemal, ich sehe durchaus ein dass der Threadverlauf dich nervt, würde er mich auch. Deshalb aber gleich die Fliegenfischer im allgemeinen zu verunglimpfen ist nun auch nicht die feine englische Art, zumal das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat und die wenigsten die hier ihre göttliche Weisheit von sich geben reine Fliegenfischer sien dürften, genauso wenig wie reine C&R Angler.

Nich böse gemeint, aber so gehts nun auch nicht. (soll heißen sei auf die Personen sauer wenns denn nötig ist, nicht auf irgendwelche Verallgemeinerungen)


----------



## Quodo (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Hast ja recht! Man sollte nicht alle Fliegenfischer über einen Kamm scheren. Ich fisch ja selbst gelegentlich mit der Fliege aber ich mach keine Wissenschaft daraus.


----------



## feko (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Die Frage ist ja auch beantwortet-
aber so ist das nun mal in einem forum,es wird auch diskutiert.
Und manchmal gehen Gespräche nicht inbedingt in die Richtung wie man es gerne hätte.


Aber es ist nunmal fakt,das Angeln und Gewässer,-Naturschutz unbedingt zusammen gehören.
Deswegen ist es doch gut,wenn sich Leute gedanken machen,wie man angeln und  Artenschutz kombinieren kann-das eine schließt das Andere ja nicht aus.

Und was gibts schöneres als unter den ganzen Besatfischen auch mal eine wild aufgewachsene,wilde Forelle zu fangen,bei der man dev. sagen kann-jawoll,es ist alles in Ordnung,es gibt weiterhin Nachwuchs.
Spart übrigens auch Geld auf lange sicht.
vg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und ich teile die Meinung von Sneep absolut, dass die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer den Anglern entzogen gehört.
> 
> Ein fachkundige, unabhängig Behörde, die dem Naturschutz nahe steht, würde viele katastrophale Probleme gar nicht erst entstehen lassen.


 
Mit den Gewässern gehört doch in ähnlicher Weise verfahren wie mit landwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen. Es gibt Gewässer, die intensiv zur Befischung gedacht sind (und vielleicht sogar deshalb angelegt wurden) und solche, die unter speziellem Schutz stehen sollten, um eine naturnahe Struktur zu bewahren.

Jetzt muss man halt schauen, welchen Gewässern man solchen speziellen Schutzstatus zuerkennen will. Die Kriterien dafür existieren doch weitestgehend.

Nur weil in einem Bach ein paar Forellen schwimmen, ist er noch kein Ökoreservat. In Franken wird meines Wissens nach z.B. die Wiesent streckenweise besonders geschützt, bei der Zenn sehe ich das z.B. eher nicht. Dem entsprechend unterscheiden sich die Regeln für Besatz und Bewirtschaftung.

Man darf nur nicht das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten und muss akzeptieren, dass wir in einem Industrieland mit limitierter Fläche und einem gewissen Konkurrenzkampf um eben diese leben. Der Kompromiss lässt sich aber finden. Funktionierende Beispiele gibt es genug.

Ein Negativbeispiel hier aus Franken war der Versuch, den Steigerwald zum Nationalpark zu erklären. Die damit verbundenen Einschränkungen zur kommerziellen Nutzung der Flächen haben zur breiten Ablehnung geführt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Quodo schrieb:


> Ihr vergesst nur immer das Fische entnommen werden!
> Es werden mehr Fische entnommen als die Natur her gibt. Wieso ist es dann so schlimm, dass Bafos gesetzt werden die sowieso nach und nach wieder raus gefangen werden?



Wenn Du jetzt gaaaaanz genau über Deine Zeilen nachdenkst, kommst Du vielleicht darauf, wo der Fehler liegt.|rolleyes


----------



## Hechtpeter (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Es ist wirklich schade,

ein Verein kann ein Fliessgewässer besetzen.Die natürlichen Bachforellenstämme werden mit künstlichen Artgenossen gestreckt.Nur damit auch wirklich alle Angler irgendwie Pfanne oder Räucherofen füllen können(oder müssen).

Vielleicht wäre ein Fanglimit zielführender 

Die Schuld auf die angeblich besser fangenden Fliegenfischer zuschieben ist mehr als relativ....

Interessant wäre was ein Mitglied für dieses Forellenrevier bezahlen soll bzw muß


----------



## Quodo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

@Naturliebhaber
Du machst deinem Namen alle Ehre! #6
In meinem Fall geht es um die Wupper, einem Fluss der mal der zweitdreckigste Deutschlands war.
Sie ist nachwievor kein idyllischer Bergbach. Auch wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen und mit einem sauteuren Programm wieder Lachse hoch ziehen kann man von "Gebrauchsfluss" reden und nicht von Biotop.


@Ralle
Sorry, kann keinen Fehler feststellen.


@Hechtpeter
Was ist daran schade? Ich bin ca. 50 mal im Jahr am Wasser.
Letztes Jahr hab ich knapp 30 Forellen und 5 Zander mitgenommen. Sowas nenn ich maßvoll und sinnvoll.
Ich muss keinen Fisch mitnehmen, aber wenn ich grade bock drauf hab und einen in der passenden Größe fange mach ich das.

Fanglimit sind 2 Forellen! Find ich auch absolut in Ordnung! Und trotzdem summiert sich das was entnommen wird.

Zudem hast du mich irgend wo falsch verstanden... ich geh jede wette ein, dass ich mit meinen High-End-Wobblern besser fange als jeder Fliegenfischer! 

Die Jahreskarte für das Stück Wupper was ich befische kostet - zusätzlich zum Jahresbeitrag im Verein - so um die 50 Euro.
Das ist tatsächlich nicht viel, allerdings aber doch wenn man nur wegen der Wupper im Verein ist.


----------



## Bungo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Quodo schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> Du machst deinem Namen alle Ehre! #6
> In meinem Fall geht es um die Wupper, einem Fluss der mal der zweitdreckigste Deutschlands war.
> Sie ist nachwievor kein idyllischer Bergbach. Auch wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen und mit einem sauteuren Programm wieder Lachse hoch ziehen kann man von "Gebrauchsfluss" reden und nicht von Biotop.


Weißt du, genau diese Aussage einen Ökosystem gegenüber zeigt mir und wahrscheinlich auch vielen Anderen hier, dass dein Verständnis davon, wie ein Ökosystem funktioniert und welche Auswirkungen gerade hier falscher Besatz hat, gegen 0 geht.
Nicht nur, dass falscher Bachforellenbesatz den eigenen Bestand und dessen Jungfische schädigt, es hat auch noch direkte und schädliche Auswirkungen auf das Lachsprojekt.

Nicht nur deine völlig ignorante Haltung ist bedenklich, sondern vorallem der Schaden der dadurch entsteht!
Sogar Unternehmen wie Bayer besetzen seit Jahrzehten mit Bafo Brütlingen und die Leute vom Lachs- und Meerforellenprogramm reißen sich den Arsch auf und am Ende werden vielleicht die Eier eines Meerforellenrückkehrers doch von einem hängengebliebenen Puffmilchner mit völlig verquertem Laichzeitpunkt befruchtet.




Quodo schrieb:


> @Hechtpeter
> Was ist daran schade? Ich bin ca. 50 mal im Jahr am Wasser.
> Letztes Jahr hab ich knapp 30 Forellen und 5 Zander mitgenommen. Sowas nenn ich maßvoll und sinnvoll.
> Ich muss keinen Fisch mitnehmen, aber wenn ich grade bock drauf hab und einen in der passenden Größe fange mach ich das.
> ...



Neben der Tatsache, dass wir Alle wissen, dass du der Beste mit deinen High-End-Wobblern bis, hat doch keiner Entnahme irgendwie verunglimpft oder verboten.
Mit einem richtigen und vernünftig durchgeführten Brütlingsbesatz lässt sich der Fischbestand nachweislich und deutlich steigern. Wenn dann sinnvolle und maßvolle Entnahme stattfindet, dann ist das doch völlig ok und legitim.

Vielleicht sind dann aber diese wildgewachsenen Bachforellen etwas vorsichtiger beim attackieren der High-End-Wobbler.
Irgendwann fängt halt nicht mehr jeder direkt seine Forellen, das war gerade das Problem bei euch, oder?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Die Wupper also ......
Ist mir schleierhaft, wie ihr da eine Genehmigung für Besatz mit fangfähigen nicht autochthonen BaFo´s bekommt......  Aber ich werde da bei den entsprechenden Leuten mal nachfragen, da kannst du dir sehr sicher sein !!!|gr:
Davon mal ganz abgesehen, auch wenn die Wupper früher mal ne Kloake war, hat sich das ja (wie du selber schilderst) in den letzten Jahren mehr als deutlich verbessert, und auch wenn es kein "idyllischer Bergbach" ist, wer gibt euch das Recht, eure Pachtstrecke zu einem Bespaßungsgerinne für Angler zu degenerieren ?????

Ich muß mich echt zurückhalten, sonst läuft das auf eine Verwarnung hinaus.....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Quodo schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Sorry, kann keinen Fehler feststellen.



Hab ich mir fast gedacht. Ich helfe Dir gerne.



Quodo schrieb:


> Es werden mehr Fische entnommen als die Natur her gibt.




Angler, die wissen dass mehr Fisch entnommen wird, als aus natürlicher Reproduktion aufwachsen, und dann zusätzlichen Besatz fordern, kann man bestenfalls an einem Forellentümpel akzeptieren.

In einem Gewässer wie der Wupper Besatz mit Zuchtforellen durchzuführen um die Fanggeilheit der Angler zu befriedigen, ist ein Verbrechen. Da gehört dem Hegepflichtigen sofort das Fischereirecht entzogen.

So einfach ist das.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

@Ralle 24

very good posting #6#6#6#6#6#6

tight lines
Tom


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Findet Ihr nicht, Ihr übertreibt ein wenig...?
Ich finde schon.

Das ist ein ganz einfacher Angler, der von einem Fettnäpfchen ins nächste tappt...aber das so in die Öffendlichket gebracht hat.
Man kann Ihm die Problematik erklären, drohen aber sollte man eher Anderen.

Wer schreibt sonst noch über solche Dinge ?
Wenn es aber nicht bekannt wird, wird es auch nicht besser.


Das alles ist sicher nicht gut, aber wohl in Bächen weit verbreitet.


----------



## Quodo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Ich verstehe euren Ansatz nicht, sorry!
Ich geh angeln um Spass zu haben.
Dazu gehört, dass genug fangfähiger Fisch im Wasser ist.
Wie der da rein kommt - ist mir ehrlich gesagt - wurscht!
Nur weil unser Hobby in der Natur stattfindet sind wir noch lange keine Naturschützer... seit bitte auch mal ehrlich! Das hier ist das Angelbord und nicht das Forum von PETA oder den Grünen... zum Glück nicht!

@Bungo
das ist es ja gerade... das Ökosystem kann ja nicht funktionieren wenn Fisch entnommen wird. Wenn 100 Leute wie ich letztes Jahr 30 Fische entnommen haben sind 3000 Fische draussen.
Die werden nicht für diese Jahr natürlich reproduziert.

@Tom
Du solltest als Eitorfer doch andere Ausmaße kennen...
An der Sieg geht es mal wirklich zu wie im Forellenpuff.
Wenn man weiss wann und wo besetzt wird kann man sich für 8 Euro den Sack voll machen. Find ich auch total ätzend.
An der Sülz läuft es doch auf höherem Niveau genau so ab.

Die paar Kilo die der SAV Bayer Leverkusen in Absprache mit dem Wupperverband besetzen, sind nichts dagegen.


Das man sich da überhaupt aufregen kann?
Die Wupper ist mittlerweile verseucht mit Grundeln, die Signalkrebse sind eine echte Pest, die schwarze Pest = Kormorane sind massig vorhanden, das asiatische Springkraut wuchert alles zu aber ihr macht euch Sorgen um den Genpool der Forellen!?#q


----------



## Quodo (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Ok, wie Bernd es so schön subtil umschreibt schein ich ja doof zu sein...

Dann erklärt mir bitte was der richtige Weg wäre!

Weniger Angler die noch weniger entnehmen?
Lässt sich aber nicht umsetzen!


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

herrlich.
Endweder Du schreibst ehrlich was viele denken und machen,sich nicht aber zu sagen trauen..

oder Du führst uns vor.

Nein die Nabu ist hier nicht, ich glaube so viele Fachkräfte aus dem Bereich, wie hier schon etwas geschrieben haben, sind dort auch nicht ..:q
Nein, fürchte die Meinung einiger Angler, nicht der Nabu.

Habe schon lange nicht mehr so etwas gelesen, oder zu hören bekommen. :c
Man kann echt nur hoffen, es sind wenigstens nachgezogene Fische, aus dem Flußsystemen.


----------



## MaikP (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Du fängst schon mindestens 5% von eurem Bestaz raus und hast den Hals immer noch nicht voll:c.
Die gemeinen Fliegenfischer nehmen dir alles weg.#d
Dann guck mal in deren Fangkarten!
Vor deinem letzten Post wollte ich gerade anregen ob dich nicht mal jemand an ein richtiges Bafogewässer mitnehmen kann und mit dir ne wilde Bafo fangen und zurücksetzen könnte. Zwecklos#d


> Nur weil unser Hobby in der Natur stattfindet sind wir noch lange keine Naturschützer


Lies mal deine Vereinssatzung.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Die Sieg ein Forellenpuff ???

Interessante Theorie !
Nenne mir bitte eine Siegstrecke, in der auch nur annähernd in dem Maß BaFo`s besetzt werden wie in eurer Strecke !!!
Mein Verein besetzt keine fangfähigen !!!
Mein Verein wird evtl. in absehbarer Zukunft ein Bruthaus betreiben, um den Besatz mit autochthonem Material (Brut,vorgestreckte Brut) durchführen zu können !
Ein Nachbarverein betreibt ein solches Bruthaus schon, aus dem gleichen Grund !
Im übrigen ist in unserem Verein die für Forellen taugliche Strecke 6 Monate im Jahr gesperrt.
Sich für 8 € den Sack vollmachen ???? Völliger Schwachsinn !!
Davon abgesehen, alleine darüber nachzudenken, "sich den Sack vollzumachen" , disqualifiziert dich schon ! Ich sehe mein Gewässer mit etwas anderen Augen als du deins ! 
Aber wer so viel Geld in High-Tech-Wobbler investiert, will natürlich auch einen Gegenwert sehen, 50 Forellen im Jahr ist da ja geradezu lächerlich......
Wie gesagt, ich werde mit letzter Gnade hinterfragen, ob euer Besatz genehmigt ist oder nicht, und glaube mir, ich kenne die Leute, die mir das definitiv sagen können. Und sollte es nicht genehmigt sein..... zieht euch warm an !!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Deep Down (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Quodo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe euren Ansatz nicht, sorry!
> Ich geh angeln um Spass zu haben.
> Dazu gehört, dass genug fangfähiger Fisch im Wasser ist.
> Wie der da rein kommt - ist mir ehrlich gesagt - wurscht!
> Nur weil unser Hobby in der Natur stattfindet sind wir noch lange keine Naturschützer...



Respekt! Das Jahr ist noch jung und es ist zu besorgen, dass es schwierig wird, dass dies noch im weiteren Verlauf des Jahres getopt wird!

Aber lassen wir das!

Von wesentlicher Bedeutung ist nämlich das, was Du danach geschrieben hast:


Quodo schrieb:


> @Bungo
> *das ist es ja gerade... das Ökosystem kann ja nicht funktionieren wenn Fisch entnommen wird. Wenn 100 Leute wie ich letztes Jahr 30 Fische entnommen haben sind 3000 Fische draussen.
> Die werden nicht für diese Jahr natürlich reproduziert.*



Jetzt nochmal Satz für Satz lesen und in der Bedeutung vergegenwärtigen!

Sorry, das soll keine Bevordmundung sein aber Du hast die Erkenntnis eigentlich mit eigenen Worten damit schon längst niedergeschrieben! Du ziehst daraus im Ergebnis aber die falsche Schlußfolgerung!

Verstehst Du jetzt den Ansatz derer, die hier posten?


----------



## bounceya (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

ihr erweckt gerade den Eindruck, als würde es keine größeren Probleme auf der Welt geben  

.... nehmt mal ein wenig Fahrt raus


----------



## MaikP (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



> Wie gesagt, ich werde mit letzter Gnade hinterfragen, ob euer Besatz genehmigt ist oder nicht, und glaube mir, ich kenne die Leute, die mir das definitiv sagen können. Und sollte es nicht genehmigt sein..... zieht euch warm an !!!


Das sollte der Poster noch mal stark überdenken.
Das ist nicht der Weg eines Forums. Was hier offen und hart diskutiert wird muß aber folgenlos bleiben sonst wird das hier eine realitätsfremde rosa Wolke.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Moin!

Ich misch mich mal ewas ein...

Mein Onkel ist im Vorstand eines an der Wupper ansässigen Vereins und daher kenne ich die Wupper ein klein wenig. Um den Forellenbestand muss man sich da keine Sorgen machen. Fänge >10 Forellen in 2-3 Stunden sind gut möglich und auch große sind genug vorhanden. 

Beispiel gefällig? im Frühjahr 2011 war ich mit meinem Vater und einem Onkel bei dem oben angesprochenen Onkel zu Besuch und wir haben 2 Tage an der Wupper gefischt. In der Zeit wurden 2 bachforellen > 50cm, 1 Bachforelle um 40cm und über 20 Bachforellen um 20-30cm gefangen. Alles natürlich gewachsene Fische und außer der 40er alle released. (Dazu kamen noch 2 ausgebüchste Regenbögen um 40cm)
Andere Fische als Forellen wurden nicht gefangen!!!
Mein Onkel hat von Angeltagen erzählt, an denen er an einem Nachmittag >20 Bachforellen bis über 50cm gefangen hat!

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch in eurem Verein mal fragen, ob ihr nicht einfach unterhalb des für Forellen interessanten Bereichs seid? Dass ihr sogar Zander fangt, spricht nicht gerade für die Forellen-/Äschenregion...


----------



## Quodo (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

@Tom
Zum Thema Sieg hab ich dir ne PN geschickt...
...und wenn du dich hier schon so aufspielst lies bitte meine Beiträge richtig! Ich habe nie gesagt dass ich mir den Sack voll mache! Find ich auch total unnötig für die Gefriertruhe zu angeln!

@Deep Down
Ich denke, ich habe klar genug gemacht, das ich nicht alles kaputt kloppe was an den Haken geht. Ich entnehme zum Eigenbedarf und da sind 30 Forellen im Jahr sicher nicht viel.
Vorsätzliches C&R finde ich nicht in Ordnung auch wenn das die Lösung für das eigentliche Problem sein könnte. Nur dann brauch ich nicht mehr angeln gehen... Mir fehlt da der eigentliche Sinn, zudem sieht es der Gesetzgeber auch so. Mit ein Grund warum ich mit den meisten Fliegenfischern nicht klar komme. Vorsätzliches C&R gehört da ja zum guten Ton, für mich ist es aber nur Tierquälerei.
So kommen wir unweigerlich zu dem Thema was ich eigentlich ausklammern wollte weil man sich da nie einig wird.

@Salmonieden-Fan
Ich mach mir auch keine Sorgen um den Forellenbestand an der Wupper! Ich fang da auch sehr gut, auch große Fische!
Es ging eigentlich nur darum wo besetzt werden soll. Das war meine Frage, nichts weiter.

@Bernd
Ich bin wirklich nur ehrlich, vielleicht auch naiv und etwas provokant. So wie ich hier schreibe traut es sich nur keiner und das find ich schade.
So steh ich jetzt wie der Doof da weil sich keiner traut mir den Rücken zu stärken... Mein Fehler. Hätte ja einfach mal die Schnauze halten können, doch das liegt mir nicht  
Deine Persönliche Nachricht fand ich im übrigen sehr nett und treffend formuliert. Hättest du ruhig offen schreiben können weil es die Gemüter beruhigt hätte.


Ich bin raus aus der Diskussion weil ich weder Zeit noch Lust habe mich zu rechtfertigen. Ich geh gleich lieber ans Wasser... keine Sorge, nicht auf Forelle sondern auf Zander 
Solltet ihr auch lieber machen!


----------



## BMP (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Quodo schrieb:


> Ich geh angeln um Spass zu haben.
> Dazu gehört, dass genug fangfähiger Fisch im Wasser ist.
> Wie der da rein kommt - ist mir ehrlich gesagt - wurscht!



Genau solche Aussagen, lassen alle Angler im Schlechten Licht stehen und geben Peta und Co nur Zündstoff.

Meine ehrliche Meinung dazu. Du gehörst nicht ans Wasser. Wer Fische nur raus holt um seinen Spaß zu haben, der ist kein Angler sondern ein Adrenalinjunkie. 

Für mich gehört zum Angeln auch die Hege und Pflege des Gewässers und der Fische. Dazu gehört auch sich mit dem Naturschutz und der natürlichen Fortpflanzung zu beschäftigen. Für mich gibt es nichts schöneres als an einem Naturbelassenen See zu Angeln. Dabei ist es mir relativ egal ob ich etwas fange oder nicht. Natürlich ist es schön, wenn ich dabei einen schönen Fisch fange. Aber es ist nicht schlimm, wenn es nicht passiert. Mit jedem Tag am Wasser lerne ich mehr über das Gewässer und die Bewohner in diesem. 

Jeder der nur ans Wasser geht um mit seinem Gerät oder Fängen zu prahlen und sich um die Gewässerflora nicht kümmert, hat in meinen Augen nicht den Ausdruck "Angler" verdient.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

So, nachdem der Hals wieder dünner geworden ist, versuche ich es mal etwas sachlicher.

@ Quodo

Sorry, wenn ich Dich etwas heftig angegangen bin. Deine Einstellung zum Angeln und der Natur ist zwar höchst kritikwürdig, aber wenigstens schreibst Du mal offen, wie sehr viele Angler denken und handeln.

In den letzten zwei Jahrzehnten hat die Angelfischerei eine gewaltige Verarmung erfahren. Immer mehr reduziert sich das Angeln auf den Fang. Dabei ist es wurscht ob jemand seine Fische entnimmt, oder konsequent C&R betreibt. Das Fangerlebnis steht nicht nur an erster Stelle, sondern ist zur einzigen Motivation geworden. Die Natur darf dabei sein, wenn sie nicht stört. Massenfänge, Rekordfänge, Langeweile wenn´s nicht beißt.
Fische ins Wasser pumpen, ohne Rücksicht auf die Ökologie, auf die Arterhaltung. Welse rein, Störe rein, Karpfen rein, Zuchtforellen rein, schietegal, hauptsache er zuppelt möglichst oft und wehrt sich möglichst stark. 

Dabei geht alles im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den Bach runter. Schuld ist der Kormoran, der Berufsfischer, die Gewässerverbauung, die Grundeln, die "Kochtopfangler" oder, wenns gar nicht anders geht, der Papst.

Bloß der Angler, der mit völlig verqueren Ansprüchen ans Wasser geht, der katastrophalen Besatz fordert oder gar heimlich selbst durchführt, der kann für gar nix.

Nein, nicht alle Angler denken so, wie man hier in der Diskussion lesen kann, aber die Masse tickt eindeutig wie oben beschrieben.

Es ist traurig.


----------



## Quodo (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Das will ich auch noch klar stellen...

Der Fangerfolg ist mir auch total unwichtig!
Z.B. werde ich gleich am Rhein abschneidern... Das ist mir schon vorher klar. Trotzdem geh ich angeln... und trotzdem ist das Ziel für mich einen Zander zu fangen den ich dann auch mitnehme wenn er so um die 60cm groß ist.
Im übrigen angel ich im Industriehafen, woran man sehen kann wie sehr mich der Naturaspekt beim angeln interessiert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Quodo schrieb:


> Das will ich auch noch klar stellen...
> 
> Der Fangerfolg ist mir auch total unwichtig!


 
Niemand brauch sich dafür zu rechtfertigen, des Fangerfolg wegens Angeln zu gehen. Das wäre genau so, als würde man dem Jäger vorwerfen, der Trophäen und des Fleisches wegen auf die Jagd zu gehen. Völliger Blödsinn.

Wer mit der Flinte in den Wald geht, will jagen und wer mit der Angel ans Wasser geht will fangen. Dass beides in Ballungszentren mit den natürlichen Ressourcen kollidiert, ist ein ganz anderes Problem. Die Lösung dafür sind Zugangs- und Entnahmelimitierungen. Und schon geht das Geschrei los, Angeln wird elitär und die Vereine schotten sich ab.

Die Welt ist manchmal nicht so, wie wir sie gern hätten.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Wenn ich jetzt deine PN an mich hier einstellen würde, würde ich dich ziemlich lächerlich machen, aber da das nicht meine Absicht ist, lasse ich es ......
Eine Antwort hast du nicht zu erwarten.......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## antonio (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Niemand brauch sich dafür zu rechtfertigen, des Fangerfolg wegens Angeln zu gehen. Das wäre genau so, als würde man dem Jäger vorwerfen, der Trophäen und des Fleisches wegen auf die Jagd zu gehen. Völliger Blödsinn.
> 
> Wer mit der Flinte in den Wald geht, will jagen und wer mit der Angel ans Wasser geht will fangen. Dass beides in Ballungszentren mit den natürlichen Ressourcen kollidiert, ist ein ganz anderes Problem. Die Lösung dafür sind Zugangs- und Entnahmelimitierungen. Und schon geht das Geschrei los, Angeln wird elitär und die Vereine schotten sich ab.
> 
> Die Welt ist manchmal nicht so, wie wir sie gern hätten.



das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen.
kommt immer drauf an wie die beschränkungen gemacht werden.
rein an der menge orientierte beschränkungen werden wohl eher akzeptiert als reine an den finanzen orientierte.
aber einige bewirtschafter haben eben nur die finanzen im blickfeld und nutzen dies eben auch aus und dann wird es elitär..

antonio


----------



## Quodo (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt deine PN an mich hier einstellen würde, würde ich dich ziemlich lächerlich machen, aber da das nicht meine Absicht ist, lasse ich es ......
> Eine Antwort hast du nicht zu erwarten.......
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Das ist echt dreist was du hier machst! :r
Ich hab dir in der PN geschildert wo es wie an der Sieg abgeht.
Selbst erlebt!
Braucht ja nicht jeder hier ne Anleitung wie man sich für kleines Geld die Räuchertonne füllen kann, oder?
Halt mal den Ball flach!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



antonio schrieb:


> das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen.
> kommt immer drauf an wie die beschränkungen gemacht werden.
> rein an der menge orientierte beschränkungen werden wohl eher akzeptiert als reine an den finanzen orientierte.
> aber einige bewirtschafter haben eben nur die finanzen im blickfeld und nutzen dies eben auch aus und dann wird es elitär..
> ...


 
Man darf halt die Finanzkraft einzelner Leute nicht unterschätzen. Gerade in punkto Salmonidengewässer sehe ich das auch hier in Bayern ab und zu. Da tun sich einige Wenige zusammen, blättern einen stattlichen Betrag auf den Tisch und pachten sich einen Gewässerabschnitt, der dann für die Allgemeinheit verloren ist. 
Das Ziel dieser Leute ist es nicht, ihr investiertes Geld in Form von Fisch wieder reinzubekommen, sondern viel Spass zu haben. Dieser Spaß ist dann übrigens auch höchst ökologisch, weil die fünf Hanseln natürlich ihre gepachteten 5 km auch naturnah bewirtschaften können. Einem Verein mit 200 Mitgliedern wäre das unmöglich, selbst bei einer Jahresfangbeschränkung auf 5 Forellen pro Mitglied.

Wer Angeln als Recht für die Masse fordert, muss gleichzeitig sagen, wie das mit Nachhaltigkeit in der Bewirtschaftung zusammenpasst.


----------



## antonio (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

du hast mich nicht ganz richtig verstanden.
dein beispiel mit den kleinen gewässern ist genau das was ich meine.
man kann eben als verein mit nur nem kleinen tümpel als gewässer nicht 1000 mitglieder haben, mal übertrieben gesagt.
also auch eine mitgliederanzahlbegrenzung oder eben aber ne begrenzung der anzahl der erlaubnisscheine entsprechend den gewässern ist eine mengenmäßige begrenzung.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



antonio schrieb:


> also auch eine mitgliederanzahlbegrenzung oder eben aber ne begrenzung der anzahl der erlaubnisscheine entsprechend den gewässern ist eine mengenmäßige begrenzung.
> antonio


 
Genau so wird es hier in Bayern ja gemacht. Mit dem Ergebnis dass die Vereine kaum noch Mitglieder aufnehmen dürfen, Vereinsbeiträge sehr teuer und Tageskarten für interessante Gewässerabschnitte Mangelware sind.

Und schon sind wir wieder beim Thema elitäres Angeln.

Auszug aus dem Aufnahmeantrag meines Vereins:
"Durch welchen Vereinsangehörigen wurden Sie empfohlen?"


----------



## Deep Down (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Quodo schrieb:


> @Deep Down
> Ich denke, ich habe klar genug gemacht, das ich nicht alles kaputt kloppe was an den Haken geht. Ich entnehme zum Eigenbedarf und da sind 30 Forellen im Jahr sicher nicht viel.
> Vorsätzliches C&R finde ich nicht in Ordnung auch wenn das die Lösung für das eigentliche Problem sein könnte. Nur dann brauch ich nicht mehr angeln gehen... Mir fehlt da der eigentliche Sinn, zudem sieht es der Gesetzgeber auch so. Mit ein Grund warum ich mit den meisten Fliegenfischern nicht klar komme. Vorsätzliches C&R gehört da ja zum guten Ton, für mich ist es aber nur Tierquälerei.
> So kommen wir unweigerlich zu dem Thema was ich eigentlich ausklammern wollte weil man sich da nie einig wird.



Es geht nicht um C&R!
Es geht darum........


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Fangerlebnis steht nicht nur an erster Stelle, sondern ist zur einzigen Motivation geworden. Die Natur darf dabei sein, wenn sie nicht stört. Massenfänge, Rekordfänge, Langeweile wenn´s nicht beißt.
> Fische ins Wasser pumpen, ohne Rücksicht auf die Ökologie, auf die Arterhaltung. Welse rein, Störe rein, Karpfen rein, Zuchtforellen rein, schietegal, hauptsache er zuppelt möglichst oft und wehrt sich möglichst stark.


----------



## antonio (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau so wird es hier in Bayern ja gemacht. Mit dem Ergebnis dass die Vereine kaum noch Mitglieder aufnehmen dürfen, Vereinsbeiträge sehr teuer und Tageskarten für interessante Gewässerabschnitte Mangelware sind.
> 
> eine anzahlbegrenzung muß nicht gleichbedeutend mit horrenden beiträgen oder preisen sein.
> das ist dann nicht elitär.
> ...



antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Lassen wir mal die Bauchgefühle.
Nehmen wir mal an das, das die B.F sich dort selbst gut vermehrt.
Selbst dann kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen, das Sie wie beschrieben zahreich gefangen wird und regelmäßig auch noch die 50 cm erreicht.
Nicht wenn das Gewässer von zahlreichen Anglern befischt wird und in Vereinshand ist.
Da tippe ich dann auf zusätzliche Besatzfische.
Das hat ja auch der T.E berichtet.
Unter Umständen schlimm wäre es, wenn so der Stamm verfälscht würde.
Weniger schlimm oder gut, wenn so versucht werden würde, die Verluste durch die Angler mit einer lokalen Form ausgeglichen. 
Das wäre sicher immer noch unschön, aber sicher biologisch zu vertreten.
Und genau so ein Stamm wird gezüchtet.
http://www.aquafuture.de/d_projekte/fische_bachforellen.html 

Möglicherweise sind das die Besatzfische.
Wenn es so ist, wäre ein Problem verschwunden.
Auch wenn es dann immer noch ein F.Puff ist.:q

Schuldigung, wenn ich schreibe das ich es bezweifle das die Fische da alle wild aufkommen.(@Salmonidenfreund)


Ich kenn den Fluß ja nicht, nur Angler, Kormorane und die Gier von Forellen.

Sagt mal, diese nette Forelle am Ende des Beitrages ist doch ein Lachs oder ?
http://www.fliegenfischerschule-ruhrgebiet.de/unterwegs/mit-dirk-an-der-wupper/index.html


----------



## Sneep (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Hallo,


  Endlich mal wieder was los im Forum, gut so!


  Wenn es sich um die Wupper handelt, ist der beschriebene Besatz noch weniger nachvollziehbar.
  An der Wupper gibt es noch Bestände des ursprünglichen, autochthonen BF Bestandes. Dieser Stamm wird unter anderem im Lachsbruthaus vermehrt und in die Wupper besetzt.
  Solche genetisch ungeschädigten Restbestände sind wegen der Besatzfehler der letzten Jahrzehnte überaus selten und ganz bestimmt schützenswert. Die genetische Vielfalt solcher gut angepassten Stämme gilt es, zu erhalten. Warum nicht diesen Stamm in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Züchter vermehren und besetzen?  Zu viel Arbeit? Zu teuer?
  Ich kann es nicht wirklich gut finden, wenn im Unterlauf ein Hegeverpflichteter genau das Gegenteil unternimmt.


  Um das noch einmal klarzustellen, es geht hierbei nicht um Naturschutz. Es geht darum, unsere Gewässer nicht zum Zwecke einer kurzfristigen Fangoptimierung, in 1-2 Generationen an die Wand zu fahren. Wir schaffen uns BF Bestände, die kaum noch belastbar sind und beim geringsten Störeinfluss in die Kniee gehen. Fachgerechte Hege ist im ureigensten Interesse der Vereine selbst.


  Der Begriff „Biotop“ bedeutet nichts anderes als Lebensraum und Artengemeinschaft. Somit ist die Wupper mit Sicherheit ein Biotop, wenn auch sicher ein vorgeschädigtes.
Begriffe wie „Gebrauchsgewässer“ sollte man sich besser verkneifen.


  Der Themenstarter entnimmt jährlich ca. 30 Forellen. Wenn der Erlaubnisschein das hergibt, ist das nicht zu kritisieren. Es zeigt aber gleichzeitig das Problem auf. Ich denke, das wäre nicht möglich, wenn alle fischereiberechtigten Angler das tun würden. Das könnte die Wupper nicht nachhaltig produzieren.
  Jetzt kommen wir zum eigentlichen Dilemma. Die Pachtpreise ziehen ständig an. Um den Beitrag für jeden Angler bezahlbar zu halten, wurden immer mehr Mitglieder aufgenommen. Dann kamen das Besatzverbot für RB und der Zusammenbruch der Äschenbestände. Statt 3 Arten stand nur noch eine Art, und zwar die BF zur Verfügung. Diese Art hat aber auch noch den Nachteil, dass sie durch die Anzahl der verfügbaren Unterstände begrenzt ist.

Plötzlich war der Fluss nicht mehr in der Lage, die erforderliche Fangmenge zur Verfügung zu stellen. Die Vereine sind in einer Zwangslage. Fangen die Mitglieder nichts, verlassen sie den Verein, darauf steigt der Beitrag und weitere Leute gehen.
  Es gibt einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen überhöhten Mitgliederzahlen und Besatz mit ff Zuchtforellen. Das ist ein ernstes Problem.


  Ich bin nicht so weltfremd, dass ich nicht auch sehe, wie die Besatzpraxis aussieht. 



  Nur beschreibt halt nicht jeder sein Vorgehen im Internet.:q


  Den Zusammenhang mit den erhöhten Anglerzahlen hat auch der Gesetzgeber in NRW erkannt. In Pachtverträgen muss die Zahl der maximal auszugebenden Angelscheine aufgeführt werden.


  Auf je 15 kg nachhaltigen Ertrag darf bei Salmonidengewässern ein Angler kommen. Der nachhaltige Ertrag ist das, was ich pro Jahr entnehmen könnte, ohne den Bestand zu gefährden. Als Anhalt geht man davon aus, dass der nachhaltige Ertrag ein Drittel des Bestandes ausmacht. Das heißt, pro 45 kg Forellenbestand darf 1 Angler kommen. In Cyprinidengewässern ist es 1 Angler pro 5 kg nachhaltigen Ertrag. 



Das kann jeder für sein Gewässer einmal durchrechnen.


  Diese Regelung steht in den Ausführungsbestimmungen zum Landsfischereigesetz NRW. Diese legen fest, wie sich die Fischereiverwaltung zu verhalten hat.

Spätestens beim nächsten Pachtvertrag wird diese Regelung daher zur Anwendung kommen.
  Sind durch die Vertragspartner keine Anglerzahlen festgesetzt, hat die Fischereibehörde das nachzutragen, bevor sie den Vertrag genehmigt.


  Interessiert vielleicht nicht sonderlich, aber auch rechtlich ist dieser Besatz in NRW nicht zulässig.
*§ 3 LFischG NRW*
*…………*
*Künstlicher Besatz ist in der Regel nur zulässig: *
_a) zum Ausgleich bei beeinträchtigter natürlicher Fortpflanzung einer Fischart, _
_b) zur Wiederansiedlung ursprünglich heimischer Fischarten, _
_c) nach Fischsterben, _
_d) zum Ersatzbesatz in neu geschaffenen Gewässern, _
_e) in den Fällen der §§ 40 Abs. 2 und 45 Abs. 3_.(Bem. Entschädigung bei Turbinenschäden)


  Keine der 5 aufgeführten Ausnahmen greift hier. Anders wäre es zum Beispiel, wenn die natürliche Fortpflanzung nicht funktionieren würde.


  Wir müssen uns in Zukunft darauf einrichten, dass die Anglerzahlen an das natürlich Aufkommen eines Gewässers angepasst werden. Ich beneide den Vereinsvorstand nicht, der dann entscheiden muss, wer noch einen Jahresschein bekommt und wer nicht.

Das ist die staatliche Reaktion auf ein Besatzverhalten wie hier beschrieben und an den Gewässern tausendfach praktiziert.

  SNEEP


----------



## Sneep (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Lassen wir mal die Bauchgefühle.
> Nehmen wir mal an das, das die B.F sich dort selbst gut vermehrt.
> Selbst dann kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen, das Sie wie beschrieben zahreich gefangen wird und regelmäßig auch noch die 50 cm erreicht.
> Nicht wenn das Gewässer von zahlreichen Anglern befischt wird und in Vereinshand ist.
> ...



Hallo Bernd,

Wenn du die Wupperforelle über der Wupperelritze meinst, das ist die Langdistanzvariante aus der Familie Salmo.

Da hat Dirk sich wohl geirrt. :q

Eindeutig Salmo salar oder atlantischer Lachs.

Als erster Hinweis, der Fisch ist sehr schlank. Ein weiteres Indiz ist die Bepunktung des Rückens. Ein Beweis ist die Größe der Brustflosse, solche Paddel hat keine Forelle.

Grüße an die Weser

Sneep


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Mal eine Ketzerische Frage: woher weiss ich das der vor Ort existierende Bestand natürlich ist?
Für viele ist alles was 20 Jahre her ist nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.Gerade in Zeiten des Wirtschaftbooms hat man Abfall in den Fluss gekippt als ob es dafür Pokale gibt.
Bei uns war in der 60ern der Fluss im Herbst eine klebrige Masse,da wird nichts am leben geblieben sein was Kiemen hat-und was hat man gemacht? Nachbesetzt,was verfügbar war.Nicht unbedingt der Stamm der seit der Eiszeit im Gewässer war.
Es gab an den Ufern unzählige Teiche in denen privat Fische aufgezogen wurden,also genug Fisch zum abhauen.Nur weil sich die Fische vermehren bedeutet es das dieses der Urstamm ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns in Zukunft darauf einrichten, dass die Anglerzahlen an das natürlich Aufkommen eines Gewässers angepasst werden. Ich beneide den Vereinsvorstand nicht, der dann entscheiden muss, wer noch einen Jahresschein bekommt und wer nicht.



Wie das in der Zukunft laufen wird, ist klar absehbar:

Der Verein wird entweder separate, sehr teure Erlaubnisscheine in stark limitierter Anzahl für die Beangelung dieser Naturgewässer ausgeben oder der zukünftige Pächter ist ein elitärer Klub dessen Mitglieder keine Probleme mit nen Tausender als Jahresbeitrag haben (gibt es bereits hier in Bayern).

In beiden Fällen ist das Gewässer für die Allgemeinheit zum Angeln verloren.

Wie wird *in Ballungszentren* der zukünftige Angelverein für die Allgemeinheit aussehen? So wie meiner heute schon aussieht: Man pachtet künstliche, geschlossene Gewässer (oder lässt sie sogar erst bauen), für die keine Hegeverpflichtung gilt (ablassbar, gegen den Fischwechsel geschützt etc.). Dort darf größzügig besetzt werden und wer clever ist und die Arbeit nicht scheut betreibt nebenher seine eigenen Aufzuchtweiher.

Genau so sehen heute die ca. 40ha Stillgewässer aus, die mein Verein gepachtet hat. Und wir sind wirklich zufrieden mit der Situation. 

Und wer jetzt meint, das seinen doch alles Puffs: Ja, ist so. Wo ist das Problem?

Zu dieser Zukunft gibt's aber auch Alternativen: Nicht jedes natürliche Gewässer muss zum Heiligen Gral erklärt werden. Bei der Weser mag das aus guten Gründen richtig sein, in anderen Flüssen kann man aber erheblich entspannter mit dem Thema Besatz umgehen. So wie es z.B. bei den Fließgewässern meines Vereins gehandhabt wird. Da gibt's auch Leitplanken für den Besatz, aber keine so restriktiven wie oben beschrieben.

Angler sind auch Wähler und jeder muss halt wissen, wie er sich die Zukunft vorstellt und dann entsprechend seine Kreuzchen setzen, wenn ihm das Thema wichtig ist.


----------



## feko (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Hallo
Bei einem Gewässer was ablaßbar ist,ist das ja alles kein Problem.
Die meisten angler wollen eine fischsuppe,und die kriegen sie.


Aber in einem Gewässer,was weder Ablaßbar ist,oder gar ein Fließgewässer,dort sind Besatzfehler nie wieder rückgängig zu machen.

sollten in einem Fließgewässer sich wie hier,in diesem Fall,die Bafos vermehren,so gilt das zu Unterstützen.
Egal ob Urbestand oder nicht-Hauptintresse sollte ein sich selbstreproduzierender Fischbestand sein-die sich in vielen jahren ans Gewässer angepaßt haben-egal ob damals besetzt,weil es zB einen totalausfall gab(chem. Unfall,schlechte Wasserwerte usw....)


----------



## Case (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Quodo schrieb:


> Es ging eigentlich nur darum wo besetzt werden soll. Das war meine Frage, nichts weiter.



Das ist eigentlich völlig egal.

Heute wird besetzt, morgen weiß es der ganze Verein.
Übermorgen ist der halbe Verein am Wasser, und in zwei
Wochen sind 150 von Euren 200 Kilos rausgefangen.

Das ist bei uns so, und ich glaube nicht, dass es woanders
besser ist. Die Satzforellen bleiben eine ganze Weile im
Schwarm, und selbst wenn sie von der Strömung etwas
weggespült werden wird der Schwarm von den Anglern
gefunden. 

Verteilt den Besatz auf die ganzen 20 km. Dann erspart sich
der Verein wenigstens die Streitereien der Angler um die 
Besatzstelle.

Case


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Mal zum Nachdenken.

In einem Verein in dem Ich Mitglied bin, teilen sich etwa 150 Mitglieder fast 20 km eines kleinen Flusses.
Viele fischen gar nicht, sind aber Mitglied weil sie den Verein gegründet haben, um einen weiteren Verein zu hindern Ihre Fischereirechte zu bekommen.
Kein Heim, kaum Verantstaltungen, keine Preise, aber auch kaum Besatzfisch.....da bleiben die Beiträge niedrig.
Eine Fortpflanzung der Forellen findet dort bisher kaum statt, mangels Kies.
Man könnte das mit Besatz ausgleichen, aber warum...
Fisch ist ja vorhanden, 
Hasel, Döbel, Flundern, Rotaugen, Hecht, alle Arten der Neunaugen u.v.m

Dort beteiligte man sich am oberhalb gemachten Besatz der Meerforelle  und wartet ab, ob nach all der baulichen Verbesserungen nun andere Fischarten zum Zuge kommen.
Selbst der Meerforellenbesatz oberhalb, wurde eingestellt, weil man zunächst abwarten möchte, ob die Tiere sich nun selbst erhalten können.
Und gemacht wurde einiges, Wehr für Wehr wird umgestalltet zur Sollgleite, Deiche zurückgenommen, Flächen aus der Nutzung genommen u. vieles mehr.

Was will ich sagen, dort werden keine Fangreifen Fische besetzt.
Nicht mal B.F Setzlinge oder B.F Brut.!!
Dort erwartet auch kein Angler Forellen in Massen, die sind eben selten und das wird akzeptiert.


Solche Angler treten dort eben nicht ein, weil sie dort wenig lockt, oder sie bleiben nicht lange.
Folglich konnen Sie auch keinen Einfluß auf die Richtung der Bewirtschaftung nehmen.
Das ist eben das Problem, wenn erst einmal versucht wird Wunschvorstellungen zu befriedigen, kann der Weg kaum noch verlassen werden.
Naturnahe Nutzung und Befriedigung von Wunschvorstellungen sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge.

Aber auch dort fangen einzelne Angler recht gut.
Was die Forelle betrifft, vielleicht fast zu gut.
Auch wenn keiner es schafft 30 Forellen im Jahr zu erbeuten, so ist das geziehlte Befischen doch möglich.
Ich glaube aber mehr als 30 Forellen werden da im ganzen Jahr nicht mal zusammen entnommen.
Sollten sich sich aber die vielen durch Sollgleiten entstandenen Kiesbereiche als Laichmöglichkeit erweisen, wird es sich ändern.
Junge Lachse wurde schon nachgewiesen, die Besiedlung erfolgte aber durch Streuner, 
nach dem Lachsbesatz schon vor vielen Jahren wieder ohne erfolg eingestellt wurde.

Erstaunlich ist aber, es braucht keine Fangbegrenzung keine Begrenzung, der Anzahl der Ruten...
Es reichen fast immer die Gesetze.
Und doch ziehen Naturschutz, Angler,Jäger, Landwirte und Behörden an einem Strang.

Ich kann nur schreiben, das es mich sehr nachdenklich macht.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*

Ja, das gute Themaforellenbesatz: komisch, das Forellen immer das schlechte im Menschen hervorheben,der eine bekommt den Hals nicht voll,der andere will alles überregulieren da er seinen Kollegen nichts gönnt.


----------



## feko (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenbesatz - wie auf 20 km verteilen?*



Case schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich völlig egal.
> 
> Heute wird besetzt, morgen weiß es der ganze Verein.
> Übermorgen ist der halbe Verein am Wasser, und in zwei
> ...




Hachja,das kommt mir nur zu bekannt vor-gut das ich andere Ziele habe wie Besatzforellen zu fangen :vik:
Scheint aber echt ein allgemeines Problem zu sein


----------

